# motor wiring seems odd



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

It almost looks like a low voltage YY and high voltage Y but that would mean 10,11 and 12 are joined inside so why bring the leads to the peckerhead


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Meter 10,11,12 and see if they are. How would you attach 4 to 10 if you didn't bring 10 out to the peckerhead?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Very weird diagram. Only thing I could think of. 10-11-12 are already tied together(like you said, if they are why bring them to the peckerhead). Or they forgot the to draw lines on the 10-11-12 connection for high voltage. With everything disconnected I would check resistance from 10 to 11, 10 to 12, etc. Curious to see what you find.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

I think they left-out the jumper line between 10-11-12 as was mentioned


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Meter 10,11,12 and see if they are. How would you attach 4 to 10 if you didn't bring 10 out to the peckerhead?


This was something i was sent for advice. They never called back so i presume it ran ok with 10-11-12 capped off like the drawing shows.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Meter 10,11,12 and see if they are. How would you attach 4 to 10 if you didn't bring 10 out to the peckerhead?



Normally it would be a 9 lead so 4,5 and 6 would be joined. Maybe there is a advantage to joining the center of both YY together on smaller HP motors.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Found the factory print and now it makes sense



https://www.baldor.com/api/products/VM7006A/drawings/CD0007



Its due to built in thermal protection.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Standard connection for a 3Ø dual voltage Y wound motor with a built-in thermal.

This one is auto reset, notice it states thermally protected on the right-hand side of the nameplate.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

micromind said:


> Standard connection for a 3Ø dual voltage Y wound motor with a built-in thermal.
> 
> This one is auto reset, notice it states thermally protected on the right-hand side of the nameplate.



First one i have ever seen. Makes sense now that i have seen the drawing as the thermal would not work at low voltage with a 9 lead configuration.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

gpop said:


> First one i have ever seen. Makes sense now that i have seen the drawing as the thermal would not work at low voltage with a 9 lead configuration.


Yes, on low voltage, the O/L would need to break both 4,5,6 and 10,11,12. 

Stator leads 10, 11 and 12 are directly connected to the O/L and 10,11 and 12 that are brought out in the terminal box are connected to another part of the O/L that opens all 3 during an overload. They are not winding lead numbers. If you Ohm them, you'll find very low resistance. 

Different manufacturers use different O/L lead numbers. Emerson (now Nidec, used to be Doerr) uses 14,15 and 16 because for low voltage they're spliced to 4,5 and 6. I've seen 13,14 and 15 but I don't remember what brand it was. 13,14 and 15 are a continuation of 1 - 12.


----------

